# Photoshoot with my 1986 325es



## mrdell4150 (Jan 7, 2006)

please feel free to comment...

http://community.webshots.com/album/548895112MwgeNZ


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

M badging on a non-M car results in disqualification for my chapter's autocrosses.

Really.


----------



## mrdell4150 (Jan 7, 2006)

dude that wasnt me. The guy who owned it before put that on. I swear.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

I like it! Nice and clean.

If I were you, I'd buy some of that black plastic reblackener from Griots Garage, take that front license plate off the front and toss it in the garbage, go out and peal that M badge off right away since the car is still very nice w/o the m badge, and possibly take the mud flaps off. 

Other than that it looks fantastic!:thumbup:


----------



## alpinewhite325i (Jan 20, 2002)

Nice car, but I agree with the others.

The M badge needs to go.


----------



## mdc (Dec 30, 2005)

same sentiments  but other than that, great looking car


----------



## egk2 (Jan 6, 2006)

Here come the ///m police.


----------



## PhilipWOT (Feb 26, 2006)

Absolutely beautiul. Your car is very well-kept. However, I do agree with the majority on removing the ///M badge.


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

Nice car. Lose the badge.


----------



## mrdell4150 (Jan 7, 2006)

I wanted to a while ago, but was afraid. Is it easy?


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

mrdell4150 said:


> I wanted to a while ago, but was afraid. Is it easy?


Hair dryer, dental floss and Goo-Gone.

Heat it up, then use the floss to get the badge off. Clean up with Goo-Gone and then you will be back in the 'fest's good graces 

And save it, don't put it on eBay or someone will slap it on an old 318ti or something.


----------

